# Gay coming to live in Dubai



## ArtscultureUK

I am a British gay man, living within a civil partnership and my partner has been headhunted to take up a senior position with a major multinational in Dubai. Obviously I would plan to live there with him, or there is little point. We wondered how acceptable life is in Dubai for a same sex couple? In the UK, where we live most of the time, we don't go out 'on the scene' so wouldn't be expecting any of that in Dubai, nor would we particularly wish it. However, we would expect to form a good mixed social circle with people interested in similar things to ourselves, and to be able to comfortably live togather. Our backgrounds are in finance, business and the arts. I am a producer (theatre, film, visual and live art), and wondered what sort of cultural scene there is in Dubai and what sort of work I might be able to become involved in?


----------



## Penguins_Pet_Pumpkin

Welcome to the forum, Artsculture. I see a lot of Dubai posts, so I'm sure someone will be able to answer your questions soon.


----------



## newbee

*Realities*

Hi, 

Dubai is a strange little place. As a gay person, you should be ready for certain challenges. 

1.socially most people's lives are confined to their communities. In this case the British expat community will be yours. Most people who live here long term are with kids and families, so you will have to figure out how you will fit in here with them. Bearing in mind that the Brit expat in Dubai is generally one who is willing to make a lot of compromises for a better standard of living/and are often middle /lower middle class origins. You decide!

2. Check out how you can sponsor your partner legally. You probably can not. But Brits can get a visa on arrival, go out come back every 6 months for renewal. He can also look for a job, find one and then apply for a residence visa. 

3. If you live in one of the newer apartments in New Dubai or anywhere, you will be living a fairly anonymous life, though the huge amount of security and staff everywhere will mean , that eventually some people will figure it out. But no one will interfere if you are discreet. And a good tip to security and cleaners will ensure goodwill. 

4. You will never be arrested for vice, unless you are caught cruising in sleazy places - pretty unlikely even then. 

5. of course you can not come out at work. 

BUt trade off for sunshine, tax free income, travel, great shopping etc. In the middle east, most people do their own things, but never rock the placid and traditional boat.

Good luck!


----------



## newbee

*oops*

oops, I thought you were the one with the job offer, but no matter! Dubai is opening a major museum with Louvre as a partner. There are regular concerts of all types being organised. And there is a lot of oppurtunity , if you want to start a gallery or something.


----------



## synthia

A great informative post to start out with, newbee. Welcome to the expat forum, and thank you.


----------



## bo_diesel

ArtscultureUK said:


> I am a British gay man, living within a civil partnership and my partner has been headhunted to take up a senior position with a major multinational in Dubai. Obviously I would plan to live there with him, or there is little point. We wondered how acceptable life is in Dubai for a same sex couple? In the UK, where we live most of the time, we don't go out 'on the scene' so wouldn't be expecting any of that in Dubai, nor would we particularly wish it. However, we would expect to form a good mixed social circle with people interested in similar things to ourselves, and to be able to comfortably live togather. Our backgrounds are in finance, business and the arts. I am a producer (theatre, film, visual and live art), and wondered what sort of cultural scene there is in Dubai and what sort of work I might be able to become involved in?


Hi there, 

It might be quite late, but nevertheless, I wanted to contribute to your request. I've just sent you a private message with some insights.


----------



## dubaiscribe

Hi there bo_diesel

Same-sex relationships are illegal in Dubai and are, officially, not tolerated. In fact, a couple of years ago, a gay party was raided by the police and everyone was arrested . . . there were even reports in the local press that those arrested would undergo 'treatment' for their 'illness'. I shudder to think what they had in mind . . . .

However, many gay people do live in Dubai and, as long as you're quiet and don't draw attention to yourselves, you should be fine. Finding other gay people is, however, a big challenge. There are, obviously, no gay bars and those in the past that have germinated have been swiftly closed down with deportations following with equal swiftness.

Hope this helps!


----------



## buditau

hie there. i will be moving soon 2 abu dhabi, and i valued your contribution.i was told uae censors the internet there,so im wondering how are the gays there accessing gay websites? are these the c.i.d people making traps? an example is manhunt,gaydar etc


----------



## bo_diesel

*proxy is the word du jour *



buditau said:


> hie there. i will be moving soon 2 abu dhabi, and i valued your contribution.i was told uae censors the internet there,so im wondering how are the gays there accessing gay websites? are these the c.i.d people making traps? an example is manhunt,gaydar etc


Hi

indeed almost all gay related sites are blocked therefore you will have to either use a free proxy or annually subscribe to one of the proxies. My partner and I we use a UK based one so you could get UK TV as well .. you would pay around 30 USD a year but it worth it.

Etisalat (the local internet provider) tend to block many sites .. even IVCs (internet voice call) such as Skype .


do feel free to send me a private email for further info .. will be happy to help. 

cheers and .. good luck with the move.


----------



## Mr Rossi

There is an arts scene here, but it's certainly not London. There are quite a few small independant galleries around the city but the quality ranges drastically. There is no arthouse cinema so invest in a nice home system when you get here. After that either use Amazon or torrents depending on you views on copyright laws.

There is the Madinat Theatre - Madinat Theatre

Not seen anything in the way of installations video art etc. Time Out is available here but due to the size of the city, pads it's self out with restaurant reviews.


----------



## newbiedubai

i am also a gay man moving to dubai, i am not "identifiably gay" and i don't typically frequent gay establishments at home, but I am interested in knowing anyones personal experiences in a similar situation


----------



## Elphaba

newbee said:


> oops, I thought you were the one with the job offer, but no matter! Dubai is opening a major museum with Louvre as a partner. There are regular concerts of all types being organised. And there is a lot of oppurtunity , if you want to start a gallery or something.



The Louvre will be opening in Abu Dhabi not Dubai. AD is far more commited to supporting culture than Dubai, hence the building of a Louvre, Maritime Museum and opera house at the moment.

There are numerous galleries and art events in Dubai.

-


----------



## Elphaba

Newbee - much of what you have posted is incorrect. Please take care in providing advice to others as you can seriously mislead.

See my comments in red below




newbee said:


> Hi,
> 
> Dubai is a strange little place. As a gay person, you should be ready for certain challenges.
> 
> 1.socially most people's lives are confined to their communities. In this case the British expat community will be yours. Most people who live here long term are with kids and families, so you will have to figure out how you will fit in here with them. Bearing in mind that the Brit expat in Dubai is generally one who is willing to make a lot of compromises for a better standard of living/and are often middle /lower middle class origins. You decide! Not all Brits only socialise with Brits. In fact most have friends of many nationalities. Why move abroad and only mix with your own nationality?
> 
> 2. Check out how you can sponsor your partner legally. You probably can not. But Brits can get a visa on arrival, go out come back every 6 months for renewal. He can also look for a job, find one and then apply for a residence visa. A man cannot sponsor another as his partner, he can only sponsor his wife. A tourist visa is valid for either 30 or 60 days.
> 
> 3. If you live in one of the newer apartments in New Dubai or anywhere, you will be living a fairly anonymous life, though the huge amount of security and staff everywhere will mean , that eventually some people will figure it out. But no one will interfere if you are discreet. And a good tip to security and cleaners will ensure goodwill.
> 
> 4. You will never be arrested for vice, unless you are caught cruising in sleazy places - pretty unlikely even then. Very much untrue. Anyone could be arrested & subsequently deported.
> 
> 5. of course you can not come out at work.
> 
> BUt trade off for sunshine, tax free income, travel, great shopping etc. In the middle east, most people do their own things, but never rock the placid and traditional boat.
> 
> Good luck!


----------



## buditau

oh thank u bo diesel.i will email u shortly


----------



## Guest

*Being gay & working in a local Arab company*

Hi

Been in Dubai for more than 3 years..

I have a question.. I work with a local Arab company, a big establishment. Only a few people at work know I am gay, including my immediate boss.

I have been living with my bf, in my company accomodation, but it was meant for single occupancy. I have some fears if the company find out that I am gay, and also abusing the company accomodation, will I be terminated ?

Some people said, the company doesnt really care what you do, but I dont know what if they make this matter seriously ? Knowing being gay is already not tolerated, what else with the lifestyle and sexual activities..

Any ideas guys ?


----------



## buditau

*oops*

Whoa! im interested in what replies you will get...


----------



## Guest

buditau said:


> Whoa! im interested in what replies you will get...


Yea.. I have been worrying about this.. coz I know they can be unpredictable sometimes...


----------



## partly goes right

*New but old*

hi 
I am new here in Dubai... This is my first year in this city
however since I arrived I never found someone that can lead me to this gaylife
just wondering, eversince I work here, walk at the mall, beaches... Its really hard to find PLU (people like us)
its quite funny, cause now I am feel lonely even surrounded by my straight friends:focus
I saw many people in Dubai eventough they are not gay, they dress so gay...
but, back to basic again we can't judge only fron the outfit, now my concern is.... Which malls is often visited by PLU? Cause I more spent my relax time hanging in malls


----------



## karlamirdif

dubaiscribe said:


> Hi there bo_diesel
> 
> Same-sex relationships are illegal in Dubai and are, officially, not tolerated. In fact, a couple of years ago, a gay party was raided by the police and everyone was arrested . . . there were even reports in the local press that those arrested would undergo 'treatment' for their 'illness'. I shudder to think what they had in mind . . . .
> 
> However, many gay people do live in Dubai and, as long as you're quiet and don't draw attention to yourselves, you should be fine. Finding other gay people is, however, a big challenge. There are, obviously, no gay bars and those in the past that have germinated have been swiftly closed down with deportations following with equal swiftness.
> 
> Hope this helps!


There are quite a few gay bars, its just a case of hunting around for them and I think they are in very discreet places. My brother is gay and found it very easy to find a few, and it wasnt just full of expats!


----------



## desres

2. Check out how you can sponsor your partner legally. You probably can not. But Brits can get a visa on arrival, go out come back every 6 months 

_Hi .. Just wanted to clarify a point here >
Your partner will definately not be able to sponsor you .. thats only for the 
wife / husband & you have to show all passport's etc .. so no way of getting around that .. the other point is yes Brits can come into Dubai on a Visit Visa but it has to be renewed every 30 days .......... not 6 mths 

so basically you would have to take a short flight to Doha / Bahrain etc & you can come back into Dubai the same day or other option is to drive to Oman / Hatta & get your passport stamped at any of these borders .. this would be only until you get a Resident Visa 

Good luck ! _:cheer2:


----------



## desres

_Hi Elphaba ... only just seen your reply .. very good points you make !!_


----------



## Elphaba

desres said:


> 2. Check out how you can sponsor your partner legally. You probably can not. But Brits can get a visa on arrival, go out come back every 6 months
> 
> _Hi .. Just wanted to clarify a point here >
> Your partner will definately not be able to sponsor you .. thats only for the
> wife / husband & you have to show all passport's etc .. so no way of getting around that .. the other point is yes Brits can come into Dubai on a Visit Visa but it has to be renewed every 30 days .......... not 6 mths
> 
> so basically you would have to take a short flight to Doha / Bahrain etc & you can come back into Dubai the same day or other option is to drive to Oman / Hatta & get your passport stamped at any of these borders .. this would be only until you get a Resident Visa
> 
> Good luck ! _:cheer2:


Very wrong.

1. It is illegal for unmarried couple of cohabit and it is only possible to sponsor a spouse. Woman can sponsor a husband but there are many restrictions.

2. A visit visa is not valid for 6 months! They usually state 30 days.

-


----------



## desres

Elphaba said:


> Very wrong.
> 
> 1. It is illegal for unmarried couple of cohabit and it is only possible to sponsor a spouse. Woman can sponsor a husband but there are many restrictions.
> 
> 2. A visit visa is not valid for 6 months! They usually state 30 days.
> 
> -


I think you replied to the wrong person .. if you look at the comment on the top it is a comment i replied to .. my comments start from HI & in italic & giving the correct info


----------



## Elphaba

desres said:


> I think you replied to the wrong person .. if you look at the comment on the top it is a comment i replied to .. my comments start from HI & in italic & giving the correct info


Apologies, but I think you didn't quote the other poster properly so it looked as if it was your comments.

-


----------



## chivika17

Hi
Let me be honest with you i suggest infact i strongly advice you to keep to yourselves when you get here whenever you are out i suggest you introduce your partner as a room mate or a brother or something else cus u will be in deep **** if you even think of publicly proclaiming your status here in dubai


----------



## indigora

Your partner needs to find a job here and be sponsored by someone other than you. It's possible that you could hire him to be your maid, or something like that. I'm not joking, and I would want to write more or further the topic, but I, too, am afraid of trolls and the like. Most things in this respect are on the down low, though unofficially, nobody cares.


----------



## Elphaba

indigora said:


> Your partner needs to find a job here and be sponsored by someone other than you. It's possible that you could hire him to be your maid, or something like that. I'm not joking, and I would want to write more or further the topic, but I, too, am afraid of trolls and the like. Most things in this respect are on the down low, though unofficially, nobody cares.


You canot hire a male maid here; garden boy possibly, but not from a 'Western' country. A single man cannot sponsor a maid.

-


----------



## jcport67

*Gay working in Saudi Arabia*

Hello all,
I decided to post to this thread as it is related to my query and haven't found anything more specific.
I am a partnered gay male currently working in Saudi Arabia and my partner is not here. I am here on a 30 day assignment. 
I am making some good contacts.
Is there any chance I could bring my partner here should I be invited back? Would it be safe, the laws here are very strict.
But I do here the expats who live in the compounds are pretty much left to themselves, and we tend to live a social life with a very mixed (straight and gay) social scene. 
At first I thought such a thought would be impossible, but having talked to some people about the compounds, without opening up about the details about my personal life, I began to think maybe it could work out (assuming I can convince my partner to come!).
Is Saudi Arabia out of the question for a gay couple (who don't mind being discreet of course)? Is Bahrain a more workable option? Sounds like Dubai is feasible, given care is taken to be very discreet.. would Bahrain be like Dubai? How would Saudi compare?
The other option that comes to mind is setting up a home in Cyprus and commuting weekly.
Thanks in advance for your input


----------

